# How long does Inverter Battery Last ?



## Hackattack (Jul 22, 2007)

Inverter's ehhh? now this is giving me  headache and will burn my pocket. 

Now last week this same day my Sukam- 1400va double powered battery just stop delivering power and started beeping litting up a red led. A gaseous poisonous smokey odour followed. Okay now what do i do ? warranty period is over, anyway i called the chota natu mechanic from where i purchased the Inverter(sukam)+2 battery(local made 17plates) thats exactly 2yrs ago 15th july 2005(DOP). 

Okay now the mechanic at my house along he brought a plus and a tube like thing with nozzle later found that it is a hydrometer used to check water/acid level. He started checking and all, turning the inverter on and off, sheesh. Later he declared the big damn news that one of the battery is gone/dead. 

WHAT ? OMG [gulp]. DUH. [thats what i was thinking] 

I asked him okeys how did the battery suddenly crash. Hmm i was not liking what he was saying blah blah. . the battery plates have melted blah blah . . battery only last 2 to 2.5 yrs blah blah . . " u r lucky mr. vipin that ur lasted 2 yrs others only last 1.5yrs " blah blah . . huh. *chip-india.com/townsquare/images/smiles/icon_evil.gif  

Then he said only solution is to get a new battery, we will take the old battery in exchange, that will cut u to Rs1000.  

All in all this has set me back to Rs 2800. Now i know that its quite cheap(almost half) the price of a branded one. He also argued that both local and branded battery has got the same life some 2-3yrs max. 

Is it true what he is saying, do inverter batteries really last that short, or is it that he tricked somehow. 

Now i have seen ads on tv Luminous claiming battery life of 10 yrs. Yeah thats how long they should last, according to me 5yrs atleast for my local made one. 

What are the experiences of guys here owning inverters ? I would like to know.


----------



## pimpom (Jul 22, 2007)

It would be better if you asked this in the Q&A or Hardware sections.

Manufacturers usually claim product longevity under optimum conditions, and that's if they are reputable companies. Less honest ones will claim just about anything. If the product is not used under ideal conditions, its life will often be greatly shortened.

The life of a rechargeable battery depends on many factors and will be shortened by extreme heat and cold, over-charging and over-discharging, leaving it uncharged for a long period, contamination of the electrolyte (acid), using it with low acid level, etc.

If a battery has been used by a consumer under unknown conditions, it is almost impossible to say if a battery has lived a reasonable length of time.

I'll stick my neck out here and say that 2 years is rather on the short side *IF* it was used with proper care, but it's not too unusual under typical domestic use. I find the 10-year claim rather unrealistic though.


----------



## Hackattack (Jul 22, 2007)

Ok i was aware of all those that u mentioned, the battery was I think fully discharged only 2 times this last 2yrs and that happened like after 9hrs of continous computer, 2fan, 2light usage. I can't remember any other situations, but was fully charged back when the power came back. 

I also poured distilled water over time before the water dried up, cleaned the terminals and applied vaseline. It is also well ventilated(stored in my verandah).

The other battery is doing well, but the mechanic declared that it will be gone/dead in no time.


----------



## pulkit_aga (Mar 2, 2009)

i was going through old post when i hit this post.

i got my sukam inverter 760w and exide invatubular battery around 5yrs now and have not faced any problem till date.
battery has really lasted and i have to topup with water only in 6-8 months.
no tension and value for money(initially i thought i am spending too much on battery,but now i think i have recovered more than i expected)


----------

